# paar Bilder



## rainthanner (9. Juli 2007)

Foto 

Foto 

Foto 



auch schön im Kleinformat, sonst schimpft mich Annett wieder.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## midnite (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: paar Bilder*

Hallo rainer,

schöne Bilder. 

der Chinese gefällt mir besonders gut  

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: paar Bilder*

Hi.

Ja schöne Bilder.




> der Chinese gefällt mir besonders gut


 Ich dachte das wäre Rainer der da sitzt!?


----------



## zaphod (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: paar Bilder*

Hallo Rainer, 

hübsche Fische!

Vorab: Nicht bös sein, ich kenn mich mit Kois nicht aus  ,
aber der hier: 


 

sieht für mich ein bisschen aus, wie der hier: 
 

ist das normal?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: paar Bilder*

Sorry, einfach nur geile Bilder    

Ich will auch son Teich


----------



## sanke10 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: paar Bilder*

Hallo !
Auch von mir mal wieder ein paar Teichbilder,sonst Liest man ja nur von den Problemen der Teichbesitzer.
 

 
Die Fische lieben die Schwimminsel
 
Und wenn auch noch Futter am Rand liegt
 
Der Ginrin Sanke ist 52 cm
 
Shusui 55 cm
 
Der Kohaku 52 cm, er hatte eine tiefe Wunde,
die jetzt aber sehr gut am Abheilen ist. 
 


Macht doch auch mal ein paar schöne Bilder vom Teich und Fischen, und stellt sie dann ein.
                 Lenhart


----------



## Rambo (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: paar Bilder*

Geile Teichanlage und schön Fische! Traumhaft!


----------



## rainthanner (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: paar Bilder*

Hallo Lenhart, 

schöne Bilder.  




			
				sanke10 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht doch auch mal ein paar schöne Bilder vom Teich und Fischen, und stellt sie dann ein.
> Lenhart


 
Sag ich doch. 

Ist doch schöner als Bilder, wo die Fische schon an der Biotonne anklopfen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Sternthaler13 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: paar Bilder*

Die Bilder sehen echt großartig aus. Da kriegt man schon ein bißchen Lust auf Fische im Teich....aber nein... ich schau mir lieber weiter hier die Bilder an


----------

